# Lipsense Lipstick Swatches



## ButterflyDior77 (Jun 20, 2011)

I got the *Lipsense Lipstick that Christina Aguilera wears today in the color “Cranberry.” She also wears their lipstick in “Blu-Red.” *
  	I took pictures in different lighting, Indoor with low and high natural light, and outdoor light. In person to me it looks closest to MAC’s Russian Red Lipstick.
  	It goes on as a stain with a sponge applicator, think Benetint by Benefit, but way more buildable and pigmented. It is smudge proof, it does not rub off!


----------

